# Using a projector with Windows xp on MacBook Pro with Boot Camp



## Cions (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a very disturbing problem. I have a MacBook Pro brand new and I have installed Windows xp with bootcamp. The problem is that I cannot visualize my screen using a projector. I used the adapter DVI to VGA given by the Apple with my new laptop, but nothing happens when I connect it with the projector. I tried to change the resolution of the screen, I tried to reboot the system several times but nothing happened.

I also search for information on internet on several forum. I found many people having the same problem. The only thing that seemed work was buying a new adapter. It seems that the apple adapter does not work properly with windows for some reason. The problem is that every kind of adapter for MacBook Pro DVI to VGA in internet are out of stock. That's incredible and I really don't understand it. May be everybody bought them...

Anyway, there should be another way to fix this problem or finding an available adapter somewhere on internet.

Unfortunately I need to solve the proble very soon since I have to do bunch of presentations in a really brief period of time.

I am kind of desperate. I am seeking for a solution since weeks. Please, help me.


Cions


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I do have to say that the quickest solution would to use the Mac OS. But you should contact Apple support about it. In the end it may be that there are no drivers from Apple for the Apple driver, thus why other ones do work, because someone wrote a driver. Just remember that the Mac wasn't designed to run Windows, it was designed to run OS X, and Apple was kind enough to provide basic Windows drivers to allow us to run Windows if there was a need.


----------



## Cions (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you very much for your response. Anyway, I think that it should be a way to make it works since people have done it... I am asking for your help because I am sure that someone knows how to do it... Thanks again.


----------

